# Was CMA your first choice, or did you settle?



## Tames D (Nov 3, 2007)

When I started Martial Arts at 15 years of age I didn't know the difference between Karate, Kung Fu and all the rest. I met a couple of guys named Jimmy Woo and Frank Woolsey and I was so impressed that I started training with them. There was no shopping around at dojo's and researching different arts, I just went for it.

I feel I got lucky and as it turned out I learned how to fight from a legend. But I know that the opposite can easily happen. 

Did you search out a CMA school? Did you go with the first one? Did you make a good decision? Did you settle?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes 

I ended up in CMA because of a back injury that took me out of TKD. That was 16 years ago and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 3, 2007)

my first school was based entirely on the availability of what was in town.  when I moved from there I had a choice of studying FMA (Sikaran) or CMA  ( Pai Lum) as it happened I got a job closer to where Sikaran was taught. I only started studying CMA a few years later when I had a good solid base in Sikaran, so CMA was not my first art studied.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 3, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes
> 
> I ended up in CMA because of a back injury that took me out of TKD. That was 16 years ago and I couldn't be happier.


At the time you left TKD for CMA did you feel you were settling for less? At least until you realized the CMA offered more for you?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> At the time you left TKD for CMA did you feel you were settling for less? At least until you realized the CMA offered more for you?


 

No I didn't. 

[To be honest I was always interested in CMA. 

Waaaaaaay back when I started Jujutsu I can remember reading about Xingyiquan and just thinking how much I really wanted to learn that. And of course as a kid I watched the first "Kung Fu" series and Bruce Lee was pretty popular. So I was always very interested in CMA actually I settled for Jujutsu, but I did love what I learned after I got there.

I did think I was settling for less when I went from Jujutsu to TKD, but I realized what it had to offer and later loved it (that was before TKD was an Olympic event - not a critique just a timeline thing).

Also at the time I started in CMA I was just happy to be able to stand upright and train again. And I have enjoyed all of my training immensely and I am very happy I have been exposed to it and I have been very lucky when it comes to teachers. I owe a lot to my first teacher (Jujutsu) though :asian: he was the best teacher a kid starting out in MA could have had. But I am going of post, sorry


----------



## Sorros (Nov 3, 2007)

I wanted  to train in the authentic Chinese systems, I wanted to learn something that was centuries old. I wanted to learn from a master. Do the very same katas that the shaolin did. 
The problem was finding a reputable source. There are over 7000 kung fu styles. Which one to learn. I chose Chinese Kempo, Chenmanchang tai chi, Hsing I kung fu. Not all at once of course.
I felt the CMA styles had more depth. I felt like I was getting grounded, and awaking spiritually. 
I have been in a number of serious fights. With the exception of kempo, and ninjitsju,a lot of what I was taught was not practical. It was like learning fencing for a knife fight. I learned say techniques for when some one grabs you around the waist, with your arms free. No one does that, they bear hug you from behind, a lot of times lifting you off the ground. 
When I switched to more reality fighting, boxing, jujitsu, Krav Maga. 
I felt like I could really fight, but I missed the  depth, and feeling of wholeness, that was the trade off.


----------



## grydth (Nov 3, 2007)

No settling, and no regrets here. 

Settling seems to imply there may have been something better, and that wasn't the case here. Long ago, I enjoyed kenpo and it saved my life; I enjoyed iaido and learned a great deal. But when some friends invited me to a Tai Chi intro course I knew right away I'd found what I was looking for. Tai Chi/Qi Gong have been heaven sent for me - exercise/health/philosophy/ martial art. Settling? I'm getting it all!

I may heve "settled" for not getting better as I should have, but I have 4 kids. It is their time now. There's a conflict between the Tai Chi class offered here and my daughters' karate class... and I spend my time in the seats watching the girls. There is no other 'right call'. I work out early or late, on my own or with friends. I'm sure there will be all sorts of time when they're grown and off on their own lives. The arts will still be there - and they are arts one can do as an elder.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2007)

I wanted to train CMA so I got very lucky when searching for my first school, as I knew nothing about what to look for. 

When we moved I knew I wanted to continue training CMA's and this time had a better understanding of what to look for. Lucked out again with another great school, which is not so easy to do. I love chinese martial arts, and I love the chinese culture. I have so much to learn though it's not even funny. I am such a relative noob to martial arts with only 3 1/2 years total training in 2 different styles.


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 4, 2007)

Definitely not settling. I only wish I'd found CMA much sooner. Hapkido and kempo were a great foundation, and there are elements I'll always retain in practice and teaching, but kung fu san soo is what I'd rely on to save my life or my loved ones if it came to the crunch. And as time marches on the health benefits are pretty cool, too.



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> I have so much to learn though it's not even funny. I am such a relative noob to martial arts...


I think I'll always feel this way. Maybe somehow it's a _good _thing?  At any rate, you're not alone Pam. And think of how many people starting out who would just love to have 3 1/2 good years of study under their belt.


----------



## mib2112 (Nov 4, 2007)

No settling here.  My first instructor came to me telling me that my mother informed him I was interested in the arts, and he would be willing to train me.

After he moved away, I looked at other schools and styles, nothing felt as right as the Shaolin Kung Fu I learned from him.  So I found my instructors master and came home to my original art.

10 years later I am still happy in my style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I am such a relative noob to martial arts with only 3 1/2 years total training in 2 different styles.


 

over 30 years in MA and 16 of that in CMA and so am I, get use to it and you will see it is actually pretty cool


----------



## Mei Hua (Nov 6, 2007)

I started out as a youngun and at the time trained what my parents took me to, which was Shotokan, did that for two years before my desire for CMA's got the better of me and I started looking around. Trained Wudang for a few years before finding my current system which I felt had no equal and offered me more than anything else I'd seen to date, that is Bei Shaolin Honan Meihuazhuang.


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 6, 2007)

> I wanted to train in the authentic Chinese systems, I wanted to learn something that was centuries old. I wanted to learn from a master. Do the very same katas that the shaolin did.
> The problem was finding a reputable source. There are over 7000 kung fu styles. Which one to learn. I chose Chinese Kempo, Chenmanchang tai chi, Hsing I kung fu. Not all at once of course.
> I felt the CMA styles had more depth. I felt like I was getting grounded, and awaking spiritually.




i can understand what you are saying somehow.  i grew up in vancouver canada from 10 years to 17 years old.  getting into ma at around 12, i found myself at first attracted to kungfu and karate-because i had taken judo for a year or so when i was around 6.  but aside from some chokeholds on the ground i barely barely more than osotogari and koshinage. but that was about it. outside trip and hipthrow that is.  however, i am sure that there were many other things learnt other than these few techniques.
  so when i started getting into kungfu and karate,- took some classes, basically researching everything about different martial arts that i found interesting.  for a while i studied a book on choylayfut kungfu.  i think that was a little before the time i saw the movie with jeff speakman and i got really into kempo and those rapid strikes like wingchung strikes but not circular chainpunch, but what i saw, the arms were being stopped and pulled back into reverse direction with lot of powerful strikes.  
i think shortly afterward i discovered the material on ninjutsu and started training it as completely and best i could. my interest in the ma crystalized more and more into an interest of old japanese martial arts as well as japanese culture itself. a few years later i discovered aikido, which was very helpful although i was not able to understand it as i do now. back then, the moves were the 'finishing hold.  not the process how to get into it. 
i practiced all the many ninjutsu or oldschool weapons and then some as best i could.  i am still having revelations about different weapons all the time.  it's such a great art because there are so many different subarts and various fascinations that one can develop. 
i had lots of experience with taekwondo and i value the art of kicking greatly.
once i hit 17 i sort of left the ma scene.  however, got back into it some years back now im 29. most recently, i practiced daitoryu aikijujutsu, aikido, ninjutsu, kickboxing, -i studied various aikido books and movements of the bujinkan. also chinna, taichichinna, whitecrane chinna, chigung, -etc yoga-taijusu. i went to japan to partake in pancrase hybrid wrestling and had some interesting experiences there.  most recently, i had the opportunity to wrestle and compare moves with a very good wrestler.   that  was very  educational. 

j


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 6, 2007)

While I have always been interested in the Japanese arts I have never had a desire to study them.  Chinese arts have always held my attention, and the internal arts in particular.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 6, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> While I have always been interested in the Japanese arts I have never had a desire to study them. Chinese arts have always held my attention, and the internal arts in particular.


I too have always been more interested in the Chinese arts. There are so many it can become overwhelming.


----------



## CatNap (Nov 7, 2007)

I started in Chinese styles in my 20's because I couldn't find a Wing Chun school anywhere in my area.  When I was a kid of 10, I started out in Karate - which I had to settle for.  I was too young to know what style Bruce Lee studied and basically my father had it with me walking out of schools only seconds after seeing their white gi....


----------



## HarryJD (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am just starting Lung ying kung fu, here in Ireland.
Basically, I started martial arts at the age of 11yrs old, with Aikido.
Like some of the other guys above me here, I was eleven and wasn't prone to investigating the arts, etc 

I practised for several months and then developed active A.S. (Ankylosying spondilitos) This is like artiritis, only worse !
Since then I haven't been able to do a great deal of time in clubs.
Mainly I did approx. one year in a TKD club. But trough the whole time I developed what I was interested in, martial arts was one of the most important things in my life and still is.

By the time I was 14, I had researched alot of CMA's and focused on Tai Chi, ba gua, kung fu, etc. Became Daoist (Taoist) and practised, MA's, philosophy and religion since then. A month ago, I began a newish treatment for A.S. which is DNA interactive to try to 'almost' cure it ! Since I started this, I have had none of the probs I had with A.S. Pain, stiffness, etc.

Thus I am now rejoining one of the greatest things in my life, CMA's in the form of Lung ying kung fu, which I found in county Meath, Republic of Ireland. My sifu is Nick Costello. It is as if I wrote one of my greatest dreams, had it and now live it. The purpose of my telling this story is threefold. To answer the question of this thread, illustrate how much CMA's can help an individual no matter what and to seek information, conversation, etc. on the subject.

Thanks,


Harry J.D.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

HarryJD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am just starting Lung ying kung fu


 
Hello welcome to MT and...

 *DRAGON STYLE!!!!*  Cool

You have *GOT* to start a post about Dragon style. I know little about it other than it is Southern and fast.


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 7, 2007)

What Xue said. I'd love to know more. 

And welcome to MT. Glad to hear you're doing so well.


----------



## HarryJD (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for those replies guys.

I'm not exactly just entering MA's now, but I suppose do have more knowledge than practical experience ! 

Yes, I will start one on the subject of Lung ying, I have learned a certain amount about it over the past few weeks and will now also add practical understanding to that.

I'll post soon ! 

:flame:

Harry J.D.

___________________________________________________________


----------



## Tames D (Nov 7, 2007)

HarryJD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am just starting Lung ying kung fu, here in Ireland.
> Basically, I started martial arts at the age of 11yrs old, with Aikido.
> ...


Welcome to MartialTalk. I've known people with ailments that have been reversed due to their MA training. How much has Lung Ying helped your A.S. ?


----------



## HarryJD (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks QUI-GON,

Well, like I said, I'm just starting Lung ying, so I'll have to see.
But I am very optomistic !

I'd be interested in hearing from anyone with experience in this gung fu style.

Thanks,


Harry J.D.

______________________________________________________________


----------



## funnytiger (Nov 14, 2007)

It's funny that this topic would come up. At the time I was looking to get into MA I was looking for a Japanese Martial Art. I was in my "I love anime and everything Japanese" phase at the time. There were plenty of JMA school's around me, but for some reason I chose to check out my current school. When I walked in the first thing I saw was one of my best friends from high school and his younger sister training. I took it as a sign and the rest is history. 

Ironically enough, I have only seen my friend maybe 2 or 3 times since I've joined. His younger sister is our Dai Si Jei though. lol


----------

